# Fort Collins Results



## Linda Noga (Oct 8, 2003)

Any one heard anything?


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Open finished the water blind last night.

Amateur was a very long first series (triple with an adittional diversion flyer with a long swim) and each dog took approximately 10 minutes. There are still 12 dogs to run this today.

I did not hear anything about the Qual.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Heard Danny won with Rocket.
Schrader 2nd
Some Am got 4th - don't know anything else.


----------



## Linda Noga (Oct 8, 2003)

Schrader 2nd with TRUMAN

Don't have any other placements.


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Open 

1st -- Rocket - Danny
2nd - Schrader 
3rd - Danny 
4th -- Marc Rosenblum
RJ -- Paul Knutson
No Jams

Amatuer 

1st -- FC-AFC Tangata Manu -- Brad Clow (qualifies him for Nat. AM)
2nd -- Kammerer
3rd -- ??

No fourth or Jams


Qualifying

1st -- Kadi Workman

not sure of other places, I think John Goettl got 3rd 

Derby 

1st -- Red Bird's Winsome Blue (Kammerer) Clint Avant
2nd - Fargo's Gulf Coast Jack-son -- Clint Avant
3rd -- Lil' Miss Chevious -- Brian Biesemeier
4th -- Red Gates Rudy Too -- Suzan Waters (trained by Clint Avant)
RJ Sandmans Treat from Sadie -- (Bozemans) Mark Edwards
Jam --Freeridin Vampire Slayer -- Ted Shih


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Brian/Lori Biesemeier said:


> Amatuer
> 
> 1st -- FC-AFC Tangata Manu -- Brad Clow (qualifies him for Nat. AM)
> 2nd -- Kammerer
> ...


Holly cow man! What was the callbacks from the first series like?

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

They called 30 back to land blind

Only called four back to water marks. One went home, thinking she had been dropped. Also used Qual marks for Am (kept 3 Qual birds, added 1 bird), despite the fact that there were several crossover dogs entered (that is dogs in Am and Q)

Am

1) Manu - Brad Clow
2) Pudgie - Mike Kammerer
3) Axle - Mark Rosenblum

Qual

1) Hazel - Kadi Workman
2) Trek - Jon Montenieri
3) Ozzie - John Goettl
4) Fly - Ted Shih

Hazel and Ozzie are littermates from a litter I bred. And all four Qual dogs were trained by Cherylon Loveland


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Ted,
Did they use the Qual land marks or water marks for the Am?

If they were the water marks - Pugie and Brads dog did not run them.


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Brian/Lori Biesemeier said:


> Open
> 
> 1st -- Rocket - Danny
> 2nd - Schrader
> ...


*Way to go J-Lo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
how many points does that make????*
________
grow medical marijuana


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> Ted,
> Did they use the Qual land marks or water marks for the Am?
> 
> If they were the water marks - Pugie and Brads dog did not run them.



Obviously, they used the same land marks


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Fast Woody, 

J-Lo has 8 points, so 2 more to go and we've made the derby list. We'll see...she derbies out the end of October.


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

nfire: Way to go Clint nfire:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Brad won two trials (Manu's first win) right before the National AM and won two in the last two weeks. WAY TO GO Manu!!! 22 AA points before he ever got a win, and apparently he deciding he likes blue!!!!!!!!!

Shayne


----------

